# WaKü in Fractal Design R4, CPU und später GPU



## JakPol (12. Februar 2014)

*WaKü in Fractal Design R4, CPU und später GPU*

*Derzeitiges System:*

OS: Windows 7 Home Professional
Gehäuse: Fractal Define R4
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H 890GX Rev2.1
CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1090T 3.20GHz übrtaktet auf 3.9GHz
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A
RAM: zwei mal 4096MB G.Skill RipJaws Series DDR3-1066 CL7
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 XT Boost, 2GB GDDR5
Festplatten: SSD Plextor PX-128M3P (System, Programme, Spiele) / HDD WDC Caviar Green 500 (Daten)
Netzteil: 480 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM
Monitor: Asus VK246H 24'', 1920x1080

*Ziel:* 
Ich möchte eine Wasserkühlung einbauen, weil ich Bock auf basteln habe. Ausserdem finde ich sowohl CPU als auf Grafikkarte unangenhm laut unter Last. Am Ende sollen sowohl CPU als auf GraKa wassergekühlt sein. Aus finanziellen Gründen möchte ich jetzt erstmal nur die CPU machen, und dann später die GraKa (und evtl einen weiteren Radiator, dazu später mehr) nachziehen.

*Angedachte Komponenten:*
CPU Kühler: Aqua Computer Cuplex Kryos Delrin (Sockel AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+) (21557) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland mit Backplate
GraKa-Kühler: Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » VGA-Wasserkühler » Alle VGA-Kühler » EK Water Blocks EK-FC7870 - Nickel
Pumpe /AGB: Alphacool AGB-Eheim 600 Station II 230V (50005/15129) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Radiatoren: 2*140mm Radiatoren

*Fragen/Probleme:*

Sind die Kühler richtig gewählt?

Bei Pumpe und AGB hab ich mich für die Eheim Station entschieden, weil in meinem Gehäuse leider nicht sonderlich viel Platz ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist ein Setup mit einer anderen Pumpe und einem separaten AGB (ich hätte noch einen 5,25" Schacht frei) grundsätzlich deutlich besser oder ist das eher freie Wahl?

Die begrenzten Platzverhältnisse... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 In rot sind die möglichen Positionen für 2 Radiatoren, jeweils 2*140mm, in blau meine Ideen für die Unterbringung der Pumpe/AGB. Für den Frontradi muß der Festplattenkäfig versetzt werden, das ist klar. Aber auch nicht zu weit, sonst schalte ich damit irgendwann sowohl die untere Pumpenplatzierung aus, weils zu eng wird, als auch die obere, weil da dann irgendwann die GraKa im Weg ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


An der Radiposition unter dem Deckel hab ich leider auch nicht allzuviel Platz, nach etwa 5 cm sitzen auf dem Motherboard die Nasen, die die RAM-Riegel festhalten: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der große CPU-Lüfter macht ja quasi von alleine Platz. 
Mein Eindruck bezüglich Radiatoren ist, dass ich in die Front einen 45mm tiefen Radi reinbekommen würde, und im Deckel wirds sauknapp, ob da ein 30mm Radi hinpasst. Wenn der da nicht passen sollte: klappt das, den Radiator oberhalb des Deckels anzubringen, die Lüfter aber innerhalb? Quasi also ein Aufbau Radiator/Gehäusedeckel/Lüfter (von oben nach unten betrachtet)? Und nehm ich dann lieber einen 30er oder 45er oder 60er? Und um Gottes Willen, wie viele Radiatoren gibts denn bitteschön und welche davon will ich haben?

Würde denn 2*280er ausreichen, um CPU und GPU zu kühlen und leise zu bekommen? Meine CPU zieht knapp 150W, für die GraKa würd ich einfach mal 200W annehmen. Man sagt ja, ein 120er pro 75-100W. Ein 120er hat ne Fläche von 113cm², ein 140er eine Fläche von 153cm². für 350W bräuchte ich also quasi dreieinhalb 120er, also etwa 395cm². 395cm² hab ich mit 2,5 140ern erreicht, also sollte das doch laut dieser Faustformel locker reichen, die immer alle schön mit der Lüftersteuerung des Gehäuses auf 5V laufen zu lassen. Oder hab ich irgendwo nen Denkfehler?

Meine Idee wäre, mir jetzt erstmal CPU-Kühler, Pumpe/AGB und den 45er-Radiator für die Front kaufen, und später im Jahr dann den GraKa-Kühler und den zweiten Radiator nachzurüsten. Passt das von der Kaufreihenfolge her so zusammen?

Verschlauchung, Anschlüsse, Auslassventil, Shoggy Sandwich kommen natürlich noch dazu, ich wollte jetzt erstmal das grundsätzliche klären, die Details finden isch dann schon im Verlaufe so eines Beratungsthreads 



Vielen Dank für alle konstruktiven Ratschläge, Tipps, Anregungen, Verbesserungsvorschläge etc., das ist mein erstes WaKü-Projekt und ich freue mich, auf Fehler hingewiesen zu werden.


----------



## Thoriig (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü in Fractal Design R4, CPU und später GPU*

Würde keine Station nehmen. Schaue mal hier zum inspirieren 
DSCF0060.jpg Photo by macarule | Photobucket

Nehme eine AGB Pumpen Kombo für den 5 1/4 Zoll schacht


----------



## JakPol (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü in Fractal Design R4, CPU und später GPU*

WIE GEIL!!! Was ist das, wie heißt das, wo krieg ichs? Das ist ja tausendmal besser als meine bisherigen Ideen!!!


/edit:Okay, hab grade was derartiges gefunden: http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p13310 mit der zugehörigen http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...0-Ceramic---12V-DC---Pump---bulk-Version.html Kann das was? Ist die Pumpe so leise, wie sie von aquatuning angepriesen wird?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü in Fractal Design R4, CPU und später GPU*



JakPol schrieb:


> Sind die Kühler richtig gewählt?



Wenn die Karte im Referenzdesign ist: Ja.
(Ich würde mir allgemein überlegen, ob ich eine so alte Karte noch mit einem neuen Kühler bestücken würde)



> Bei Pumpe und AGB hab ich mich für die Eheim Station entschieden, weil in meinem Gehäuse leider nicht sonderlich viel Platz ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Technisch macht das keinen großen Unterschied. Die Eheim Station ist nicht wirklich kleiner, als eine einzelne Eheim1046. Dass sie den AGB integriert, ist auch egal, wenn man noch Platz für einen Slot-In hat. Größter Vorteil der Station ist der niedrige Preis.



> Mein Eindruck bezüglich Radiatoren ist, dass ich in die Front einen 45mm tiefen Radi reinbekommen würde, und im Deckel wirds sauknapp, ob da ein 30mm Radi hinpasst. Wenn der da nicht passen sollte: klappt das, den Radiator oberhalb des Deckels anzubringen, die Lüfter aber innerhalb? Quasi also ein Aufbau Radiator/Gehäusedeckel/Lüfter (von oben nach unten betrachtet)?



Ist kein Problem, genauso wie die umgekehrte Reihenfolge (Lüfter-Radi-Deckel von oben). Letztere ist ggf. einfacher in der Umsetzung, weil man nur Kabel und keine Schläuche ins innere führen muss. Prinzipiell ist das alles aber vor allem eine Designfrage - man kann auch Lüfter und Radi von außen montieren, wenn man will.



> Und nehm ich dann lieber einen 30er oder 45er oder 60er? Und um Gottes Willen, wie viele Radiatoren gibts denn bitteschön und welche davon will ich haben?



"Sehr viele" "gute Frage" 
Da es dir um eine geringe Lautstärke geht, solltest du auf einen geringen Luftwiderstand achten. Das ist tendentiell eher bei dünneren Radiatoren der Fall - aber auch bei welchen mit großem Lammellenabstand. Die Rohrradiatoren von AC und WC z.B. sind zwar auch 60 mm Dick, aber eindeutig eher für schwächere Lüfter optimiert. Einen Black ICE GTS dagegen mag nur 30 mm dick sein, wird bei 600 rpm aber keine Butter vom Brot ziehen (sondern durchfließen lassen  ).
Ich habe gerade kein aktuelles Review zur Hand, die alte Standardempfehlung sind die 30 mm Magicool (gibts auch von Aquacomputer)



> Würde denn 2*280er ausreichen, um CPU und GPU zu kühlen und leise zu bekommen? Meine CPU zieht knapp 150W, für die GraKa würd ich einfach mal 200W annehmen. Man sagt ja, ein 120er pro 75-100W. Ein 120er hat ne Fläche von 113cm², ein 140er eine Fläche von 153cm². für 350W bräuchte ich also quasi dreieinhalb 120er, also etwa 395cm². 395cm² hab ich mit 2,5 140ern erreicht, also sollte das doch laut dieser Faustformel locker reichen, die immer alle schön mit der Lüftersteuerung des Gehäuses auf 5V laufen zu lassen. Oder hab ich irgendwo nen Denkfehler?



Du bedenkst nicht, dass es schwer wird, beide Radiatoren mit frischer Luft zu versorgen. Wenn einer die Abluft des anderen schluckt, sinkt die Leistung deutlich. Wenn du keine alzu hohen Temperaturanforderungen hast, sollte es aber reichen. Man kann auch 120 W pro 120 mm bei <800 rpm machen, wenn man mit Wassertemperaturen um die 40 °C leben kann.



> Meine Idee wäre, mir jetzt erstmal CPU-Kühler, Pumpe/AGB und den 45er-Radiator für die Front kaufen, und später im Jahr dann den GraKa-Kühler und den zweiten Radiator nachzurüsten. Passt das von der Kaufreihenfolge her so zusammen?



Jup


----------



## JakPol (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü in Fractal Design R4, CPU und später GPU*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du bedenkst nicht, dass es schwer wird, beide Radiatoren mit frischer Luft zu versorgen. Wenn einer die Abluft des anderen schluckt, sinkt die Leistung deutlich. Wenn du keine alzu hohen Temperaturanforderungen hast, sollte es aber reichen. Man kann auch 120 W pro 120 mm bei <800 rpm machen, wenn man mit Wassertemperaturen um die 40 °C leben kann.


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das war meine Überlegung bezüglich *Lüfterpositionen*: der Frontradi bläst rein. Der Top-Radi bläst natürlich raus, und bekommt frische Kaltluft von dem Hecklüfter zugeführt. Außerdem gäbe es noch nen Lüfterplatz in der linken Seitenwand, durch den ich nochmals Frischluft zuführen könnte. Da bin ich aber unsicher, ob der Lüfter nicht mehr Verwirbelungen macht als nen Luftstrom sinnig runterzukühlen. Der Lüfter im Boden fällt natürlich weg, wegen des versetzten Festplattenkäfigs.

Zum Thema *Lüfter*: ich würde meine beiden Noctua Noctua NF-A14 ULN auf den ersten Radiator klemmen, dann hab ich noch die zwei Standardlüfter, die bei dem Gehäuse dabei waren, und einen bequiet Silentwings 2. Ich glaube, dem zweiten Radi würde ich eher neue Lüfter spendieren und die Fractal Design Lüfter aussortieren, es sei denn, jemand rät mir jetzt explizit zu denen. Nehm ich dann die gleichen Noctuas oder gibt es andere, deutlich bessere Lüfter für Radiatoren?

*Radiatoren*: Ich hab jetzt nen Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 280mm (35484/14197) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland für den Deckel und nen Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 280mm (35276/14169) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland für die Front ins Auge gefasst. Die von Dir erwähnten Magicool scheint es nur für 120er Lüfter zu geben, nicht für 140er. Macht Sinn oder ist das Quatsch?

*Pumpe*: Ich hatte Dich im Guide so verstanden, dass die Station durch den Tauchmodus auch leiser wird. Andererseits lese ich über die  Alphacool DC-LT 3600 Ceramic - 12V DC - Pump - bulk Version in allen Tests, sie sei unglaublich leise. Die Lösung im 5,25" Schacht mit Pumpe ( Aquatuning Alphacool Repack - Dual DC-LT - 5,25 Single Bay Station ) erscheint mir immer attraktiver, da a) leise und b) platzsparender als die Station. Oder entgeht mir ein großer Haken an dieser Pumpe?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü in Fractal Design R4, CPU und später GPU*

- Lüfter: Was passiert in deiner Überlegung mit der Abluft des vorderen Radiators? Zusätzlich einblasende Lüfter verdünnen die zwar und erschweren dem Frontradi überhaupt seine Arbeit, aber sie schaffen die Wärme nicht aus dem Case. Vermutlich ist es sogar etwas besser, den Radi oben auch rein und alles andere raus blasen zu lassen.

- Die Noctua sind okay. Aus preislichen Gründen werden sonst meist Noiseblocker Black Silent Pro und Eloop empfohlen. Ich kenne aber keinen Test, der sauber genug wäre, um eine klare Leistungs/Lautstärke-Präferenz zwischen den dreien aufzuzeigen.

- Die dünnen Magicool gibts in allen Größen.
Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Radiatoren » 240mm Radiatoren » MagiCool Copper Radiator II - 240 mm
Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Radiatoren » 280mm Radiatoren » MagiCool Copper Radiator - 280 mm
Aber wie gesagt: Ich hab gerade keinen direkten Vergleich zur Hand und schlecht sind die Nexxxos definitiv nicht. Da gehts eher um die Feinheiten in Sachen Preis-/Leistung. (Kommen eh alle aus der gleichen Fabrik, haben gleiche Abmessungen, afaik sehr ähnliche Lammelnstruktur,...)

- Die Station ist durch den Tauchmodus leiser, als die gleiche Pumpe ungetaucht wäre. Aber sie ist nicht leiser, als z.B. eine ungetauchte Eheim1046, einfach weil die Pumpe an sich nicht so ruhig läuft.
Die DC-LT gilt allgemein als sehr laut (anders lautende Tests würde ich noch einmal sehr kritisch betrachten...), wenn man sie nicht auf wirklich winzige Leistung drosselt und eine Intergration in einen nicht entkoppelbaren AGB wird das garantiert nicht verbessern.


----------



## JakPol (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü in Fractal Design R4, CPU und später GPU*

Mannmannmann, diese Komponentenzusammenstellerei ist deutlich komplexer, als ich das zuerst dachte...

Radiatoren: Ich halte mich an Deinen Tip, die Magicools sind nochmal etwas dünner und günstiger sind sie auch. Wenigstens irgendwas abgehakt, wenn jetzt kein Widerspruch "aber 45mm sind extrem viel besser, wenn irgend möglich" kommt. 

Pumpe: ARGLGNARFZL! Okay, nach einem Tag nachgrübeln und hin und her wenden bin ich jetzt in meinen Überlegungen bei der Laing DDC1t mit dem alphacool AGB bundle angekommen. Gründe: klein, viel Leistung, und wenn runtergeregelt sehr leise. Ausserdem hab ich so den 5,25 Schacht noch frei. Frage: was ist der Unterschied/ die Vor- bzw Nachteile zwischen Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Pro AGB Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Pro AGB  und Alphacool Laing DDC Ausgleichsbehälter und Aufsatz Combo Alphacool Laing DDC Ausgleichsbehälter und Aufsatz Combo ? Und wie ist der Vergleich zwischen der DDC1T mit einem dieser beiden AGBs versus der Eheim Station bezüglich Leistung und Lautstärke?

Steuerung: wie regel ich die Pumpe runter  Ich habe im Gehäuse eine Lüftersteuerung integriert, die von 12 auf 7 und 5 Volt runterregeln kann, per Hebelchen. Bisher war mein Plan, alle Lüfter (also sowohl Gehäuse als auch Radiatoren) darüber zu regeln. Ich habe das Prinzip einer WaKü bisher so verstanden, dass der Radiator die Wärme über die Lamellen an die Luft abgibt, also die Kühlleistung hauptsächlich davon abhängt, wie viel (und wie schnell) die Luft über die Lamellen streicht. Dementsprechend würde ich mir vorstellen, im idle die Lüfter bei 5V zu lassen und unter Last auf 7 oder 12V hochschalten zu können, um das Mehr an Wärme abzuführen. Oder ist die Durchflussgeschwinfigkeit der Wassers auch entscheidend für die Wärmeabgabe? Mein derzeitiges Verständnis ist, dass der Durchfluß nur hoch genug sein muß, um durch das System durch zu drücken (Faustregel: mehr als 100l/h), und ein höherer Durchfluß die Wärmeabgabe nicht mehr weiter senkt. Den Durchfluß regel ich duch die Spannung, die ich der Pumpe zuführe. Soweit korrekt? Wenn ja, dann würde es doch ausreichen, einmal auszutesten, wie viel Volt die Pumpe so braucht, um mein System gut zu kühlen, und danch auf diesem wert zu fixieren, oder? Und jetzt die Königsfrage: wie geht das ? Gibt es ein bestimmtes Kabel, dass ich an den Molex-Stecker packe, das quasi direkt auf 7 (oder wie viel auch immer) Volt runterreduziert? Oder brauche ich zwingend ein weiteres Stück Hardware (hier schließt sich der Bogen zum freigelassenen 5,25 Schacht), also eine Lüftersteuerung irgendeiner Art? Oder ist eine Steuerung (aquaero o.ä.) eher fortgeschrittene Spieleri, die ich auch noch in einem Jahr nachrüsten kann?

Lüfterpositionen: Ich werde als erstes den Deckel-Radiator einbauen und rausblasen lassen. Dann hab ich zwei Lüfter in der Front, die reinblasen und evtl noch einen dritten im Heck und zwei, die durch den Radi ausblasen. Beim Umbau auf zwei Radiatoren bin ich noch etwas am schwimmen: meinst Du, beide Radiatoren reinblasend zu machen und die zwei Gehäuselüfter rausblasend? Ist das dann noch genug Luftstrom und Kühlung für die MB-Komponenten und das RAM? 

Mir schwirrt der Kopf, vielen Dank fürs mitdenken und Fragen beantworten...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü in Fractal Design R4, CPU und später GPU*

- Unterschied: Beim ersten Angebot ist eine Laing DDC dabei, beim zweiten nur Deckel und AGB 
- Ich selbst hab noch keine Laing mit dem Deckel gehört, aber nach landläufigen Schilderungen würde ich davon ausgehen, dass sie sich soweit drosseln lässt, dass sie auch mit dem Plastikdeckel leiser ist, als eine Station. @12V ist sie mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit aber lauter.
- Die Durchflussgeschwindigkeit ist nahezu , man ist quasi immer in Bereichen, in denen es höchstens noch um Zehntelgrad geht. (100 l/h ist da definitiv weit drüber, 60 l/h wäre eine typische Angabe, ich sehe in meinen 30 l/h kein Problem und PCGH hat in der letzten Ausgabe eine R9 290 bei mit "<<20 l/h" gekühlt. Da war sie zwar geschätzte 4-5 K heißer, als 57 l/h - aber mal ehrlich: Selbst 5 K wären noch keine Katastrophe und das war wirklich verdammt wenig Durchfluss)
- Die DDC lässt sich über die Spannung regeln, korrekt.
- Genau da schließt sich der Bogen:
7 V könntest du zwar noch relativ einfach von nem Molex-Stecker abgreifen (12 V auf + der Laing, 5 V auf - => 7 V Differenz als Arbeitsspannung), aber mit 7 V laufen manche DDC gar nicht mehr an. An SATA-Stromsteckern lassen sich auch 8,7 V realisieren (12 V auf 3,3 V), aber Flexibilität sieht anders aus. Umgekehrt ist der Anlaufstrom der Laing für viele günstige Lüftersteuerungen viel zu hoch => Aquaero ist die gebräuchlichste Lösung.
Mittlerweile gibts aber von u.a. EK auch eine Laing, die sich via PWM vom Mainboard steuern lässt. Wenn du sonst keine Lüftersteuerung brauchst, wäre dass die günstigste Lösung. (zu beziehen z.B. bei Caseking, Aquatuning boykotiert EK, weil EK sich nicht alles gefallen lässt.)


----------



## JakPol (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü in Fractal Design R4, CPU und später GPU*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 7 V könntest du zwar noch relativ einfach von nem Molex-Stecker abgreifen (12 V auf + der Laing, 5 V auf - => 7 V Differenz als Arbeitsspannung), aber mit 7 V laufen manche DDC gar nicht mehr an. An SATA-Stromsteckern lassen sich auch 8,7 V realisieren (12 V auf 3,3 V), aber Flexibilität sieht anders aus.


Okay, Grundsatzfrage: brauche ich denn Flexibilität? Reicht es nicht, der Pumpe die Anlaufspannung zu füttern, und dann läuft die Pumpe eben mit der Spannung durch? Wenn die Durchflussgeschwindigkeit keinen Temperaturunterschied bewirkt, weshalb ist es dann nötig, sie manipulieren zu können (nach der ersten Einrichtung...)? Oder ist der Anschluß über SATA-Stecker so komplex? Ich muß gestehen, ich hab im Augenblick ohnehin noch keine Vorstellung, wie Dein Vorschlag, + und - mit unterschiedlichen Spannungen anzugehen, in der Praxis aussehen könnte, aber das lässt sich ja alles noch lernen.


> Umgekehrt ist der Anlaufstrom der Laing für viele günstige Lüftersteuerungen viel zu hoch => Aquaero ist die gebräuchlichste Lösung.
> Mittlerweile gibts aber von u.a. EK auch eine Laing, die sich via PWM vom Mainboard steuern lässt. Wenn du sonst keine Lüftersteuerung brauchst, wäre dass die günstigste Lösung. (zu beziehen z.B. bei Caseking, Aquatuning boykotiert EK, weil EK sich nicht alles gefallen lässt.)


Mal kurz durchrechnen:
Laing DDC1T = 60€
alphacool AGB und Deckel = 30€
aquaero 5 LT = 60€
----------- 150€

EK DDC pwm = 90€
alphacool AGB und Deckel = 30€
----------- 120€

Hmpf. Das ist alles ärgerlich viel Geld. Ich hatte bisher gedacht, die erste Ausbaustufe, also nur CPU, mit 150 - 200€ realisieren zu können, die Pumpensituation zerschießt das grade so ein bisschen... Die 12V Station kostet 60€, muß (kann) ich die drosseln? Geht das irgendwie einfacher als bei der Laing oder komm ich da an die gleichen Probleme? 

Oder, mal ganz anderer Ansatz, kann ich die DDC irgendwie mit an meine Lüftersteuerung anklemmen? Ich muß ohnehin nach dem Anmachen des PCs einmal auf 12V hochschalten, damit die Noctua-Lüfter anlaufen, und regel dann immer auf 5V runter... Ich seh nur grade nicht so recht, wie die Stecker zueinander passen sollen ://


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü in Fractal Design R4, CPU und später GPU*

Flexibilität im Betrieb braucht man nicht - einmal die gewünschte Spannung einstellen und laufen lassen. Das Problem ist halt "gewünscht": 7 V ist mit mittlerer Wahrscheinlichkeit zu niedrig. 12 V ist mit Sicherheit zu laut für deine Ansprüche. Damit bleibt genau eine Spannung übrig, die hoffentlich deinen Ansprüchen exakt entspricht - für alles andere braucht es eine Steuerung.
Die Spannungen abzugreifen ist nicht komplex. Für 7 V muss man nur die Pins am Molex-Stecker vertauschen, so dass der -/Masse Konakt der Pumpe eben nicht auf den -, sondern den 5 V Kontakt vom Netzteil trifft. Für 8,3 V braucht man entweder eine SATA-Buchse (schwierig) oder man zapft die Leitungen mit Stromdieben an.


Wenn es nicht zwingend der Alphacool-AGB sein muss, kannst du hier noch satte 5 € sparen 
Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Pumpen » EK Water Blocks » EK Water Blocks EK-DDC 3.2 PWM X-RES 100

Die aktuelle Version der Alphacool-Wandlerkarte ermöglicht afaik kein runterregeln der Pumpe (zumindest nicht ohne AC-Lüftersteuerung  ), nur eine Steigerung. Imho muss die Station aber nicht dringend gedrosselt werden, der Luftschall ist geringer als der von Festplatten oder relativ langsamen Lüftern. Eine sehr gute Entkopplung ist aber Pflicht.

Ob deine Lüftersteuerung eine DDC verkraftet, muss dir der Gehäusehersteller sagen. Allerdings hast du da wohl auch nur 7 und 12 V zur Verfügung (mit 5 V wird sie nicht laufen).


----------



## JakPol (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü in Fractal Design R4, CPU und später GPU*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die aktuelle Version der Alphacool-Wandlerkarte ermöglicht afaik kein runterregeln der Pumpe (zumindest nicht ohne AC-Lüftersteuerung  ), nur eine Steigerung. Imho muss die Station aber nicht dringend gedrosselt werden, der Luftschall ist geringer als der von Festplatten oder relativ langsamen Lüftern. Eine sehr gute Entkopplung ist aber Pflicht.


 
Na DAS wollte ich doch hören! Heureka, es ist vollbracht! Ich hatte ohnehin ein Shoggy Sandwich eingeplant, das sollte doch reichen, oder? 

Dann sieht meine Zusammenstellung hiermit so aus. Bitte einmal abnicken. Bei Erweiterung für GPU käme der entsprechende Kühler und ein zweiter Radiator hinzu, das wären dann nochmal 150€ für die zweite Ausbaustufe, und dann in einem dritten Schritt kann über Steuerungs- und Überwachungsgedöhns nachgedacht werden. 

Es fehlen: 
Schlauch: Ich glaube, 11/8 ist der empfeohlene Standard, und ich mag grün. Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Masterkleer Schlauch PVC 11/8mm (5/16"ID) UV-aktiv Dark Green 3,3m (10ft) "Retail Package" 
Anschlüsse: ARG! Erneut bin ich von der Anzahl der Varianten erschlagen.... Was sind denn die günstigsten, die noch gut sind? Ich denke, ich brauche 2 Anschlüße in 45° für die Pumpe, 2*45° für die CPU, 2 gerade für den AGB. Dann ein T-Stück, an dass ich eine Schnellkupplung machen wollte (die schließt doch dicht, oder?), und das Gegenstück der Kupplung mit einem längeren chlauchstück, zum ablassen. Machen die Materialien nen Unterschied? War da nicht was, dass man Alu und Kupfer nicht im gleichen Kreislauf verwenden darf (IIRC)?
Kühlmedium: Ich wollte einfach nur destilliertes Wasser nehmen. Mein Eindruck war, dass Zusätze quasi optional sind, und dann spar ich mir die einfach, oder?

Was hab ich vergessen?

Vielen vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe, ich glaube nicht, dass ich alleine durch den ganzen Dschungel an Dingen durchgekommen wäre 

/edit: Es hat mir ja keine Ruhe gelassen, deshalb hab ich doch nochmal nach Anschlüssen gesucht, und ich glaube, ich hab die Logik verstanden. Das hier ist mal meine Zusammenstellung. Passen die so auf den gewählten Schlauch und die Komponenten? Ich hab bezüglich des Auslassens überlegt, direkt an das T-Stück den Absperrhahn zu machen und ein übriges Schlachstück mit ener Tülle zu versehen, das ich dann quasi als Verlängerung hinter den Hahn anschließen kann, um Wasser abzulassen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü in Fractal Design R4, CPU und später GPU*

Shoggy sollte, in einem nicht-klapprigen Case, reichen. (Ggf. ist die Station, die ich hier habe, auch ein bißchen sehr rappelig. Viele Tester vergleichen sie mit der ungetauchten 1046, aber meine brummt definitiv mehr)

Anschlüsse gibt es eigentlich nicht in "gut" und "schlecht". (d.h.: Es gibt immer mal wieder Probleme mit undichten drehbaren Winkeln. Aber nicht so oft, dass man eine Marke ausmachen könnte - zumal ich nicht weiß, ob z.B. Phobya immer beim gleichen Hersteller einkauft)
Die meisten Eigenschaften sind eher eine Geschmacksfrage. Ich persönlich mag es z.B., wenn ein 6-Kant dran ist, damit ich notfalls mit einem Maulschlüssel arbeiten kann. Aber bei den meisten Komponenten sollte man das gar nicht/nur extrem vorsichtig (z.B. bei der Station gar nicht! Die ist rissempfindlich. Die 1046 und viele DDC-Deckel aber auch) und andere wiederum mögen lieber eine möglichst durchgängige Riffelung, damit sie auch mit den Fingern gut packen kann.

An deiner Stelle würde ich aber mit deutlich weniger Winkeln planen. Die meisten Leute nutzen fasst ausschließlich gerade Anschlüsse. (Bedenke auch, dass eine gewisse Schlauchlänge zwischen den Komponenten das Basteln erleichtert, weil man z.B. den CPU-Kühler abnehmen kann, ohne das Wasser abzulassen.)

Ablassen über Schnelltrennkupplung ist zwar unüblich (weil die meisten Kupplungen eher teuer sind), sollte aber problemlos möglich sein. Dicht schließen sie jedenfalls (d.h.: Hier sind in der Tat schon mal ein paar Billigheimer negativ aufgefallen. Aber allgemein hat das Forum fast nur Erfahrung mit Koolance und CPC, weil alle anderen zu restriktiv sind, um sie im Kreislauf selbst einsetzen zu wollen), je nach Modell bleibt aber im weiblichen Ende ein Tropfen Wasser zurück. (also lieber den Stecker im Gehäuse haben)

Alu und Kupfer würde ich nach aller Möglichkeit nicht kombinieren, aber Alu-Komponenten sind mittlerweile auch sehr selten geworden. Zusätze braucht man imho nicht, solange kein Alu im System ist und man mit oberflächlichen Verfärbungen in Kupferkomponenten leben kann.


Die Anschlusszusammenstellung sieht stimmig aus (ob die Anzahl der jeweiligen Anschlusstypen für dein System passt, musst du wissen). Ich selbst hatte an einem T-Stück (mitlerweile von einem Kühlkörper mit drittem Abgang) nicht direkt den Hahn, sondern erst den Schlauch und den Hahn an dessen Ende. Vorteil: Man kann die feuchte Öffnung platzieren, wo es weit weg von jeder Hardware ist. Nachteil: Man hat 20-40 cm Schlauch mit einem Metallteil am Ende im Gehäuse, die man irgendwie unterbringen muss.
Die meisten Leuten scheinen deine Variante mit Abstechbarem Schlauch am Ende des Hahns zu bevorzugen.


----------



## JakPol (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü in Fractal Design R4, CPU und später GPU*

GROß-AR-TIG! Nochmal vielen Dank für all die Tips und Denkanregungen! Jetzt muß ich den Kauf nur noch mit meiner Frau absprechen, man kennt das ja. Ich meld mich mit weiteren dummen Fragen, wenn ich die Komponenten physisch vorliegen habe


----------

